# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αυχενικό και ψυχολογικά

## blackcrow

Σας χαιρετώ μέσα από το πρώτο μου θέμα.

Εδώ και δύο μήνες βιώνω μια πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση. 
Στα τέλη Απριλίου, εντελώς ξαφνικά (περίπου) ξύπνησα με πόνο στο αριστερό μου χέρι. Πήγα κανονικά στην εργασία μου, θεωρώντας ότι είναι κάτι παροδικό. Όμως ο πόνος γίνονταν όλο και πιο επίμονος και οδηγήθηκα στα επείγοντα του νοσοκομείου. Εκεί ένας γιατρός, δίχως πολλά πολλά μου είπε ότι έχω τενοντίτιδα και μου έδωσε αντιφλεγμονώδη. Οι μέρες περνούσαν και ο πόνος δεν έφευγε. Επισκέφτηκα και άλλο γιατρό ο οποίος υποστήριξε το ίδιο και μου είπε ότι δε χρειάζεται καν να πάρω αντιφλεγμονώδη. Ώσπου μετά από δέκα μέρες περίπου από το πρώτο επεισόδιο, βρέθηκα και πάλι στα επείγοντα με ισχυρό πόνο. Τότε μπήκα σε διαδικασία εξετάσεων όπου έδειξαν κήλη στον αυχένα η οποία προκαλούσε πόνο στο αριστερό χέρι. Μου έγραψαν νέα αγωγή και μου είπαν ότι θα περνούσε με το χρόνο. 

Κάνω μια παρένθεση για να σημειώσω ότι το προηγούμενο διάστημα είχα περάσει έντονα αγχωτικές ημέρες. Επίσης μόλις το Δεκέμβριο είχα βγει από μια εξάμηνη θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά λόγω μιας αναταραχής που είχε προκληθεί στη ζωή μου τους προηγούμενους μήνες. Όμως είχα πάρει τα πάνω μου. Είχα βρει μια σειρά από δραστηριότητες που με είχαν βγάλει από τη θλίψη. Έκανα μεγάλους περιπάτους, χειροτεχνίες, ζωγραφική, έβγαινα με φίλους και μπορώ να πω ότι χαιρόμουν τη ζωή. Έτσι απλά.

Και επιστρέφω στο τωρινό συμβάν. Μετά τη δεύτερη επίσκεψη στο νοσοκομείο τα πράγματα άρχισαν να ζορίζουν. Μέρα με τη μέρα ο πόνος μεγάλωνε και το χειρότερο: ο πόνος επιδείνονταν με το περπάτημα. Αυτό με σακάτεψε. Δεν μπορούσα πια να περπατώ μιας και κάποια μόλις μέτρα προκαλούσαν πόνο στον αυχένα και από εκεί στο χέρι. Άρχισα να περιορίζομαι αισθητά και δεν έφτανε αυτό αλλά δεν μπορούσα να ζωγραφίσω, να διαβάσω (δεν μπορούσα να κρατήσω βιβλίο). Παρόλα αυτά διατηρούσα την αισιοδοξία μου. Ώσπου ο πόνος άρχισε να ενεργοποιείται και κατά την ανάπαυση. Έτσι άρχισαν και οι αϋπνίες. Ελάχιστος ύπνος. Δύο με τρεις ώρες την ημέρα. Και μετά από όλα αυτά ήρθαν οι κρίσεις πανικού (μέσα Μάη) και η αρρωστοφοβία. 

Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν δύο μήνες. Έχω πάει σε αρκετούς γιατρούς. Έχω λιγότερο πόνο, συσπάσεις στους μυες, μουδιάσματα στα πόδια και στα χέρια (από το lyrica το οποίο λαμβάνω για τον πόνο) και το μυαλό μου τρέχει σε ΣΚΠ, σε ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα και σε οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς. Οι μόνες εξετάσεις που δεν έχω κάνει είναι μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και για ρευματοειδή. Και αυτό γιατί οι γιατροί υποστηρίζουν ότι δε δίνουν ούτε μια στις χίλιες να έχω κάτι τέτοιο και ότι απλά πρέπει να ηρεμήσω. Φυσικά για μεγάλο διάστημα απείχα από τη δουλειά μου με αναρρωτική άδεια και ο εγκλεισμός στο σπίτι διόγκωνε τα σωματικα και ψυχικά συμπτώματα. 

Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά δεν καλύπτομαι (το γιατί θα το αναφέρω σε νέο ποστ με λεπτομέρειες, ίσως και αυτό να αποτελεί ένα λόγο που οδηγήθηκα εδώ).
Επισκέφτηκα και ψυχίατρο. Μου είπε ότι εκτός του lyrica για τέτοιου είδους παθήσεις δίνουν και το cymbalta. Το είχα πάρει για εκείνους τους έξι μήνες. Δοκίμασα να το πάρω ξανά αλλά στις δυο πρώτες μέρες ο τρόμος ήταν τεράστιος. Δεν άντεξα και σταμάτησα μιας και η κατάσταση δε βοηθούσε. Αν ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα θα έπαιρνα τους δρόμους, θα έκανα τις δραστηριότητες μου και θα το πάλευα. 

Τώρα έχω μεγαλώσει τις αποστάσεις όσον αφορά το περπάτημα αλλά ο πόνος πάει κι έρχεται. Είμαι σε φαύλο κύκλο και το άγχος κάθε άλλο παρά βοηθά. 

Είμαι σχεδόν απελπισμένος. Μία έτσι και μια αλλιώς.

Ήθελα να τα πω κι εδώ.

----------


## Georgia78

Και εχω εντονους πονους στον αυχενα και μολις παω να περπατησω νεκρωνονται τα ποδια λες και ταχα τα εχω μεσα στο τσιμεντο .Εχω δυο δισκοκηλες που φανηκε στην μαγνητικη πριν χρονια .Αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος σε εμενα ειναι οτι απο το αγχος αν εχουμε ηδη ενα προβλημα πχ στον αυχενα το παιρνει και το διογκωνει .Ασχετα που εγω δεν το πιστευω και θα ηθελα να κανω μια μαγνητικη αλλα φοβαμαι

----------


## blackcrow

> Και εχω εντονους πονους στον αυχενα και μολις παω να περπατησω νεκρωνονται τα ποδια λες και ταχα τα εχω μεσα στο τσιμεντο .Εχω δυο δισκοκηλες που φανηκε στην μαγνητικη πριν χρονια .Αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος σε εμενα ειναι οτι απο το αγχος αν εχουμε ηδη ενα προβλημα πχ στον αυχενα το παιρνει και το διογκωνει .Ασχετα που εγω δεν το πιστευω και θα ηθελα να κανω μια μαγνητικη αλλα φοβαμαι


Ακριβώς αυτό. Ο γιατρός, μου είπε ότι ο πόνος, λόγω άγχους, μεγεθύνεται υπερβολικά. Χαρακτηριστικά μου είπε ότι αν η κήλη δικαιολογεί πόνο επιπέδου 5 (ως παράδειγμα), σε μια προσωπικότητα με νευρώσεις και άγχος, ο πόνος γίνεται αντιληπτός σε επίπεδο 95. Με τρόμαξε όλο αυτό, μιας και το άγχος δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ στη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο μιας και όπως ανέφερα, όσα έκανα και μου αποσπούσαν την προσοχή ή με ξεκούραζαν, απαιτούν τη χρήση των χεριών ή των ποδιών, τα οποία λόγω της κατάστασης, πρέπει να είναι σε σχεδόν ακινησία. Απελπισία.

----------


## Georgia78

Ζητησεις βοηθεια απο ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο για να το διαχειριστεις ; εγω μεχρι στιγμης εκλεισα σε ψυχολογο αλλα το ραντεβου ειναι για τελη του μηνος .Αν δεν ειχα οικονομικο προβλημα θα πηγαινει σε ιδιωτη ,Και εγω ετσι μονο αγχωθω νεκρονται ποδια μουδιαζουν χερια και ενω πρεπει να χαλαρωνω πανιβαλλομαι .Ξαπλωσε χαλαρωσε δουλευεις;

----------


## blackcrow

> Ζητησεις βοηθεια απο ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο για να το διαχειριστεις ; εγω μεχρι στιγμης εκλεισα σε ψυχολογο αλλα το ραντεβου ειναι για τελη του μηνος .Αν δεν ειχα οικονομικο προβλημα θα πηγαινει σε ιδιωτη ,Και εγω ετσι μονο αγχωθω νεκρονται ποδια μουδιαζουν χερια και ενω πρεπει να χαλαρωνω πανιβαλλομαι .Ξαπλωσε χαλαρωσε δουλευεις;


Γεωργία συγγνώμη που άργησα αλλα τα προβλήματα δε με αφήνουν.
Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία πολλά χρόνια τώρα. Με την προηγούμενη θεραπευτρια είχα μια κακοποιητική εμπειρία και εδώ και κάποιους μήνες έχω ξεκινήσει και πάλι. 
Δουλεύω αλλά αυτό το διάστημα είχα κάποιες μέρες αναρρωτική άδεια. 
Σκέφτομαι ακόμη και το χειρουργείο. Δεν ξέρω. Δεν θέλω ζωή μισή. Δε θέλω να συνηθίσω να πονώ.

----------


## Georgia78

Αν εννοεις χειρουργειο στον αυχενα μονο ενας νευροχειρουργος θα σου πει εαν χρειαζεται .Κανε φυσικοθεραπειες και περπατημα εμενα παλια με βοθησαν τωρα ομως μου ειναι δυσκολο με τον φοβο που εχω να βγω εξω απο το σπιτι

----------


## blackcrow

Τουλάχιστον περπατάω. Όχι όσο πρώτα μιας και πριν από αυτό το δίμηνο έκανα γύρω στα 3χλμ την ημέρα, τόσο με το σκύλο μου όσο και μόνος. Τώρα μπορώ να κάνω μικρότερες διαδρομές. Πέρα από αυτό με απασχολεί η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση. Έχω πάρα πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα. Μια στη θλίψη, μια στο άγχος και μια σε νορμαλ κατάσταση. Σήμερα λύγισα. Προσπάθησα να κόψω το αντιφλεγμονώδες που έπαιρνα τις τελευταίες μέρες και πόνεσα. Είχα πιστέψει ότι ήμουν σχετικά καλά. Λύγισα. Σκεφτόμουν ότι θα μείνω έτσι μια ζωή και ότι δε θα καταφέρω να επανέλθω ποτέ. Σκεφτόμουν ότι μπορεί να έχω ινομυαλγία, που από ότι είδα στο ιντερνετ είναι μια απροσδιορίστου προέλευσης και διάρκειας νευρολογική πάθηση. Αν όλο αυτό, ο πόνος στο αριστερό χέρι, προέρχεται από τις κήλες στον αυχένα θα ζητήσω επέμβαση. Λέω θα ζητήσω γιατί ξέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι γιατροί σε αποτρέπουν από κάτι τέτοιο. Όμως πιστεύω ότι μια τέτοια απόφαση είναι υποκειμενική και δεν αναφέρομαι στην ένταση του πόνου αλλά στο πως κινείται στην καθημερινότητα του ο καθένας. Η εργασία μου απαιτεί ορθοστασία για αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα και όπως ανέφερα ο παράδεισος που με έβγαλε από την κατάθλιψη ήταν η δημιουργικότητα μου, το διάβασμα και οι κοινωνικές συναναστροφές. Τώρα όλα αυτά νιώθω ότι έχουν περιοριστεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό και αυτό με βυθίζει ακόμη περισσότερο.

----------


## Georgia78

επειδη εκανε ο αδρας μου εγχειρηση στον αυχενα θα σου πω οτι οτι μας ειχε πει ο νευροχειρουργος >>οταν παει ασθενης με πονο δεν τους πολυνοιαζει θα παρει φαρμακο και θα ηρεμησει ενω δεν θελουν να τους παραπονεθει οτι μουδιασει καποιος μελος οπως χερι ή να δου οτι εχει ατροφια .Μιλησε με εναν νευρολογο θα σε βοηθησουν οι βιταμινες και το μασαζ .Τοσο καιρο που πας στον ψυχολογο δεν ειδες βελτιωση ; τι ειναι αυτο που δεν σε ηρεμει αυτο το διαστημα;

----------


## blackcrow

Εγώ τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω ελαφρύ μούδιασμα και στο δεξί πόδι κ δεξί χέρι, ενώ ο μεγάλος πόνος είναι στο αριστερό χέρι. Επίσης νιώθω το δεξί μου χέρι σαν "βαρύ". Η νευρολόγος αν και το ανέφερα δεν έδωσε και πολύ σημασία. Λέει ότι αφού έκανε δύο ηλεκτρομυογραφήματα τα οποία δε δείχνουν κάτι, όπως και η κλινική εικόνα δε συντρέχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Εγώ όμως το νιώθω και δε νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι υποκειμενικό. Έτσι παρόλο που ανέφερα το μούδιασμα ανησυχία δεν είδα. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα κάνω και μαγνητική εγκεφάλου για παν ενδεχόμενο.

Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι το μόνο που με βοηθά αυτό το διάστημα. Πραγματικά παίρνω δύναμη κάθε φορά που την σπισκέπτομαι. Όσον αφορά το τι με ηρεμεί, αυτό είναι οι συναντήσεις με τους φίλους και τους γνωστούς οι οποίοι με επισκέπτονται συχνά είτε στο σπίτι είτε σε κοντινά μέρη (έως εκεί που μπορώ να περπατήσω δίχως να ενεργοποιηθεί ο πόνος στο χέρι).

----------


## blackcrow

Πέρασε σχεδόν ένας μήνας από τότε που έγραψα τελευταία φορά.
Ο πόνος είναι σε πιο ανεκτό επίπεδο και η ψυχολογία στα τάρταρα κυρίως λόγω της αβεβαιότητας ως προς το τι έχω (ναι ακόμη δεν έχω πάρει σαφή διάγνωση).
Τον τελευταίο μήνα έκανα τις παρακάτω εξετάσεις: αίματος για ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα (αρνητικές), μαγνητική εγκεφάλου (καθαρή).

Όμως λίγες μέρες μετά τις εξετάσεις, πήγα στα επείγοντα μιας και ένιωθα να πονούν οι αμυγδαλές μου και να πνίγομαι. Εκεί μου είπαν ότι είχα περιαμυγδαλικό απόστημα και έπρεπε να νοσηλευτώ τουλάχιστον τέσσερις ημέρες. Έμεινα μέσα με ενδοφλέβια αντιβίωση. Και ήταν πάνω στο σημείο που ο πόνος είχε αρχίσει να υποχωρεί. Όμως η παραμονή στο νοσοκομείο με αναστάτωσε. Μου έκαναν και πάλι εξετάσεις αίματος και ακτινογραφία. Τους ρώτησα αρκετές φορές αν τα μυοσκελετικά μου είχαν κάποια σχέση με αυτό. Η απάντηση ήταν αρνητική. 

Βγήκα από το νοσοκομείο σε κακά χάλια. Έκλαψα αρκετά θυμάμαι. Ξαλάφρωσα από την όλη πίεση. Και για αρκετές μέρες ήμουν σχετικά καλά. Όμως τα μουδιάσματα στα δάχτυλα των χεριών και στο πόδι ήταν εκεί. Όπως και μια ενόχληση στο δεξί πόδι καθώς τα πατούσα. Το δεξί χέρι χειροτέρευε. Ένιωθα πόνο στον καρπό. Ωλένιο νεύρο είπε ο γιατρός. Και πως έχουν έρθει όλα αυτά μαζί. Σήκωναν το κεφάλι ψηλά σε ένδειξη "δεν ξέρω".

Ένας φίλος από Αθήνα με έπεισε να κατέβω στο ΚΑΤ. Είχε κάποιο γνωστό. Πριν από μια εβδομάδα όλα αυτά. Πήγα σε νευροχειρούργο και τα ανέτρεψε όλα "Αυτό που νιώθεις δεν έχει να κάνει με αυχενικό. Στο υπογράφω. Να πας να σε δει ορθοπεδικός άνω άκρων". Άντε πάλι από την αρχή. Πάω στον ορθοπεδικό και πριν δει τις εξετάσεις μου λέει "Ρευματοειδής αρθρίτιδα". Μεγάλη κατραπακιά. Βλέπει τις εξετάσεις και λέει "όχι, έχεις χαμηλές τιμές", ενώ πριν είχε πει ότι ανεξαρτήτου τιμών μπορεί να υπάρχει η νόσος. Ράκος και πάλι. 

Μετά την επίσκεψη νιώθω μεγάλη κόπωση. Την επόμενη μέρα αρχίζει να πονά η μέση, να νιώθω δύσπνοια. Κοιμάμαι πολλές ώρες. Πάνω από δεκαπέντε την ημέρα. Έκλεισα έως και είκοσι ώρες ύπνο. Ένιωθα ότι δεν είχα ενέργεια. Ότι κάτι με τραβούσε προς τα κάτω. Πήγα δυο φορές στα επείγοντα. Μου έκαναν και πάλι εξετάσεις αίματος και μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να είναι μια απλή ίωση.

Σκέφτηκα να πάω σε ρευματολόγο αλλά φοβάμαι.

Έφυγε και η ψυχολόγος για διακοπές έως το τέλος Αυγούστου.

Χάλια ψυχολογία. Δεν μπορώ να κλάψω αν και θέλω πολύ. Νιώθω ότι κουράζω τους γύρω μου.
Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα χέρι μου για πολύ ώρα. Αρχίζουν να ενοχλούν. Δεν μπορώ να ζωγραφίσω, να διαβάσω. Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω βόλτα το σκύλο μου.
Η ζωή μου έχει αλλάξει.

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά και πάλι αλλά φοβάμαι τις πρώτες ημέρες των παρενεργειών.

Δεν ξέρω τι έχω και τρελαίνομαι.

Πέστε κάτι αν θέλετε. Μια κουβέντα.

----------


## Mελίνa

Πωπω τι τραβας κι εσυ... μα καλα ουτε μια διαγνωση της προκοπης τοσοι γιατροι και πας σαν μπαλακι απο τον εναν στον αλλο;  :Frown: 
Για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μην τα ξεκινησεις μονος σου, εχεις το κινητο της ψυχολογου να την παρεις μηπως ξερει καποιον ψυχιατρο να σου συστησει; Ή να βρεις μονος σου εναν;
Κι εγω θα τρελαινομουν αν ειχα κατι και ποσο μαλλον αν επηρεαζε την ποιοτητα της ζωης μου και δεν επαιρνα μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση.
Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω για παρηγορια, δεν εχεις αδικο να αγχωνεσαι, μονο οτι τοσο αγχος σιγουρα επιβαρυνει την κατασταση και μπορει να σου δημιουργησει και αλλα προβληματα.
Μηπως να βρεις αμεσα εναν ψυχιατρο να του εξηγησεις και να του ζητησεις καποιο αγχολυτικο, μεχρι να σου γινει μια κανονικη διαγνωση;

----------


## blackcrow

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο πριν από ένα μήνα και μου έγραψε αντικαταθλιπτικά. Δεν τα πήρα τότε και αποφάσισα να τα πάρω τώρα, ένα μήνα μετά. 
Με την ψυχολόγο σκέφτομαι να βρω κάποιο τρόπο (τηλέφωνο, σκάιπ) να κάνουμε συνεδρία αλλά δε θέλω να ενοχλώ.
Είναι τρεις μήνες τώρα όλο αυτό, χωρίς μια σταθερή απάντηση.
Υπάρχουν στιγμές που ηρεμώ και παίρνω θάρρος και κάποιες στιγμές που βυθίζομαι τελείως.

----------


## Mελίνa

Α σόρρι, δεν ειχα δει οτι εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο. Αφου σου τα εχει γραψει γιατρος ξεκινησε να τα παιρνεις οπως σου ειπε, και δεις αν υπαρξει καμια βελτιωση, ξαναπηγαινε ομως μηπως χρειαζεσαι και καποιο αγχολυτικο, γιατι το αγχος θα σε καταστρεψει εντελως. Ασε που συνηθιζουν να δινουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μαζι με καποιο αγχολυτικο για τον πρωτο καιρο. Ισως να βοηθουν και στις παρενεργειες των αντικαταθλιπτικων.

Για τις παρενεργειες μην αγχωνεσαι ομως, να ξερεις οτι δεν προκειται να σου εμφανιστουν ολες οι παρενεργειες που γραφει στο φυλλαδιο, δεν συμβαινουν ολα σε ολους, και κρατανε τις πρωτες μερες. Μετα σταματανε. Αν εχεις το κινητο της ψυχολογου παρτην, οχι για συνεδρια, εστω για να σε καθησυχασει απλα.

Η κηλη που ειπες στον αυχενα εχει περασει; Και απλα τωρα εχεις πονους και μουδιασματα; Καποιο κολαρο για σταθεροποιηση του αυχενα σου εχουν δωσει;
Απο την αλλη αν ειχες κατι σοβαρο οπως φανταζεσαι, δεν θα ειχε φανει σε καμια απο τις εξετασεις που εκανες; Οι μαγνητικες συνηθως ειναι ακριβεις και αξιοπιστες.

----------


## blackcrow

> Α σόρρι, δεν ειχα δει οτι εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο. Αφου σου τα εχει γραψει γιατρος ξεκινησε να τα παιρνεις οπως σου ειπε, και δεις αν υπαρξει καμια βελτιωση, ξαναπηγαινε ομως μηπως χρειαζεσαι και καποιο αγχολυτικο, γιατι το αγχος θα σε καταστρεψει εντελως. Ασε που συνηθιζουν να δινουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μαζι με καποιο αγχολυτικο για τον πρωτο καιρο. Ισως να βοηθουν και στις παρενεργειες των αντικαταθλιπτικων.
> 
> Για τις παρενεργειες μην αγχωνεσαι ομως, να ξερεις οτι δεν προκειται να σου εμφανιστουν ολες οι παρενεργειες που γραφει στο φυλλαδιο, δεν συμβαινουν ολα σε ολους, και κρατανε τις πρωτες μερες. Μετα σταματανε. Αν εχεις το κινητο της ψυχολογου παρτην, οχι για συνεδρια, εστω για να σε καθησυχασει απλα.
> 
> Η κηλη που ειπες στον αυχενα εχει περασει; Και απλα τωρα εχεις πονους και μουδιασματα; Καποιο κολαρο για σταθεροποιηση του αυχενα σου εχουν δωσει;
> Απο την αλλη αν ειχες κατι σοβαρο οπως φανταζεσαι, δεν θα ειχε φανει σε καμια απο τις εξετασεις που εκανες; Οι μαγνητικες συνηθως ειναι ακριβεις και αξιοπιστες.


Τέτοιο άγχος που έχω τραβήξει τα πέντε τελευταία χρόνια είναι ικανό να μου έχει προκαλέσει τα χειρότερα.

Το αριστερό χέρι δεν πονά όπως πριν από ενάμισι μήνα. Τότε ήταν πολύ άσχημα. Ευτυχώς που τώρα μπορώ και κοιμάμαι. Μπορώ να περπατώ πια αρκετά μεγάλες αποστάσεις αλλά προσέχω όταν διαπιστώνω ότι ενεργοποιείται ο πόνος στο αριστερό χέρι. Έως τα τέλη Μάη, το πρόβλημα ήταν ο πόνος στο χέρι. Τότε και δέκα μέρες αφότου είχα μπει σε θεραπεία με lyrica (για τον πόνο), μούδιασαν για πρώτη φορά τα πόδια και το δεξί χέρι. Από τότε τα μουδιάσματα και οι πόνοι στις αρθρώσεις πάνε και έρχονται. 

Τα σοβαρά που φοβόμουν (όπως η ΣΚΠ) δε με απασχολούν πια. Έχω πειστεί ότι δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό που με βασανίζει είναι η ρευματοειδής αρθρίτιδα. Αν και οι αιματολογικές είναι αρνητικές, διάβασα στο ιντερνετ ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο και μπορεί να έχεις την ασθένεια. Ήταν και η τελευταία επίσκεψη στον γιατρό και έδεσε. Θέλω να πάω σε ρευματολόγο. Φοβάμαι αλλά θα πάω. Δεν έχω κάποιον γνωστό, ώστε να ξέρω ότι θα κινηθεί έντιμα. 

Τι να πω Μελίνα. Μακάρι να είναι ψυχολογικό όλο αυτό και να καταφέρω να βγω από τον φαύλο κύκλο.

----------


## Mελίνa

Γιατι να μην κινηθει εντιμα βρε; Δεν υπαρχει λογος να σε κοροιδεψει. Ενταξει, πολλοι βαριουνται να ασχοληθουν λεπτομερως και καποιοι εχουν ελλιπεις γνωσεις (φανταζομαι οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε πεσει κατα καιρους σε τετοιους) αλλα γι' αυτο υπαρχουν και οι δευτερες και οι τριτες γνωμες.

Η ρευματοειδης αρθριτιδα ειναι αυτοανοσο νοσημα; Τι εξετασεις χρειαζονται για να φανει αν υπαρχει;

----------


## blackcrow

> Γιατι να μην κινηθει εντιμα βρε; Δεν υπαρχει λογος να σε κοροιδεψει. Ενταξει, πολλοι βαριουνται να ασχοληθουν λεπτομερως και καποιοι εχουν ελλιπεις γνωσεις (φανταζομαι οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε πεσει κατα καιρους σε τετοιους) αλλα γι' αυτο υπαρχουν και οι δευτερες και οι τριτες γνωμες.
> 
> Η ρευματοειδης αρθριτιδα ειναι αυτοανοσο νοσημα; Τι εξετασεις χρειαζονται για να φανει αν υπαρχει;


Ναι είναι αυτοάνοσο. Είχα κάνει αιματολογικές (μόνος μου) οι οποίες ήταν αρνητικές. Όμως είδα στο διαδίκτυο ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα κριτήρια πολλά από τα οποία θεωρώ ότι τα πληρώ (πόνος σε αρθρώσεις κ.λπ.) και έχω φρικάρει. Σίγουρα θα πάω σε δύο ή τρεις γιατρούς.

----------


## blackcrow

Ψυχολογία και σωματικά συμπτώματα έχουν γίνει αχταρμάς και δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει.
Την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη επισκέφτηκα ένα ορθοπεδικό και μου είπε να το ψάξω για Ρευματοειδή Αρθρίτιδα. Όταν όμως είδε τις ανοσολογικές μου εξετάσεις μου είπε ότι κάτι τέτοιο αποκλείεται. Εγώ όμως από τότε δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου. Και ω του θαύματος, από τότε εμφανίζω συμπτώματα που προσομοιάζουν με αυτά της ασθένειας. Παρατηρώ τα δάχτυλα μου και βλέπω ότι ίσως και να έχω οζίδια, ψάχνω για πόνους σε διάφορες αρθρώσεις και άλλες φορές είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι πονούν τα γόνατα μου, οι αρθρώσεις του πέλματος και άλλες όχι. Εμφανίζω κόπωση υπερβολική. Δύσκολη αναπνοή. Τρέχω στα επείγοντα. Δύο φορές. Εξετάσεις αίματος; Οι καλύτερες! Εκεί με βρίσκει μια παλιά φίλη. Γιατρός. Την επισκέπτομαι. Βλέπει όλες τις εξετάσεις. Και τις ρευματολογικές. Μου λέει ότι είναι πολύ καλές. Δεν πιστεύει ότι έχω αρθρίτιδα. Εγώ όμως νιώθω ενοχλήσεις. Μιλά με φίλο της ρευματολόγο. Θα με δει την επόμενη Πέμπτη. Πολλές μέρες σκέφτομαι αλλά διστάζω να της πω να συντομεύει το ραντεβού. Είναι σε κρατικό νοσοκομείο. Η κόπωση σε τρελά επίπεδα. Ύπνος πολύς. Πάνω από 15 ώρες την ημέρα. Και πάλι εξετάσεις αίματος. Μου βρίσκει μικρόβιο στο λαιμό. E.coli. Τι στο διάολο είναι αυτό; Ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ. Σταματώ. Δε θέλω να διαβάσω άλλο. Αναφορές από απλά πράγματα έως πολύ σοβαρά. Άλλος λέει ότι η παραμονή στο νοσοκομείο και η λήψη των αντιβιοτικών έριξε το ανοσοποιητικό και εμφανίστηκε. Άλλος λέει ότι το μικρόβιο δημιουργεί όλα τα παρελκόμενα σε αρθρώσεις, αυχένα κ.λπ. Κούραση. Μία έτσι, μια αλλιώς. Μπέρδεμα. Επιστρέφω από το νοσοκομείο. Ζήσε τη στιγμή μου λέω. Παίρνω καφέ. Ψάχνω πάρκο. Κάθομαι στο παγκάκι. Σταματώ το χρόνο. Είμαι καλά. Στο σπίτι τα ίδια. Μισώ την παραμονή στο σπίτι αυτό το διάστημα αν και πολλά από όσα υπάρχουν σε αυτό το σπίτι τα έφτιαξα με τα χέρια μου. Τα χέρια μου σκέφτομαι. Τι θα συμβεί στα χέρια μου; 
Βγαίνω στην παραλία. Συναντώ φίλους. Μιλώ μαζί τους. Ενόχληση στις αρθρώσεις και πάλι. Άραγε τα φτιάχνει το μυαλό μου; Δεν ξέρω. Νοσταλγία για τους γονείς. Για την οικογένεια. Κλάμα. Θλίψη. Κατάθλιψη.

----------


## blackcrow

delete post

----------


## blackcrow

Αύριο θα πάω στο ρευματολόγο. Έχω περάσει πάρα πολύ δύσκολη εβδομάδα. Και σωματικά και ψυχολογικά. Τα χέρια μου καίνε σε βαθμό που εδώ και τρεις μέρες δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ χωρίς loanrid. Είναι ευαίσθητα και κοκκινίζουν. Νιώθω διαρκώς ένα αίσθημα πυρετού, γρίπης και ξαφνική εφίδρωση δίχως να έχω ανεβασμένη θερμοκρασία. Νιώθω λιγότερο πόνο στους καρπούς και αυτό είναι καλό γιατί δε θα το άντεχα και αυτό μαζί. Έχω πολύ άγχος για την αυριανή εξέταση. Έγραψα τα συμπτώματα για να μη ξεχάσω κάτι. Θα είναι μαζί μου δικός μου άνθρωπος. Γονιός. Αν και δε θέλω να τον φορτώσω νιώθω καλά που θα τον έχω μαζί. Κάθεται απέναντι μου και με κοιτά. Δε μου μιλά. Δε λέει πολλές κουβέντες. Κάποιες φορές λέει "Όλα θα πάνε καλά. Δεν έχεις τίποτα. Μην ανησυχείς". Νιώθω και πάλι παιδί. Δε νιώθω άσχημα γι αυτό. Το είχα ανάγκη. Είχα ανάγκη αυτή την παλινδρόμηση. Νιώθω ασφαλής. Με έβγαλε έξω. Σε ταβέρνες, σε καφέ. Όπως όταν ήμουν μικρός και μέναμε μαζί. Δε μιλά πολύ αλλά δε με απασχολεί. Κάποιες φορές του λέω και εγώ "Όλα θα πάνε καλά...". Άλλες φορές του λέω "Κουράστηκα...". "Έχεις δίκιο" μου απαντά.

----------


## blackcrow

Με έξέτασε ένα ρευματολόγος σε κρατικό νοσοκομείο. Φίλος φίλης. Μου έκανε κλινική εξέταση και θεωρεί ότι τα όσα παρουσιάζω δεν δείχνουν κάτι για ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα. Ήταν σίγουρος. Θεωρεί ότι τα συμτπώματα μου παραπέμπουν σε νευρολογικό πρόβλημα αλλά όχι από το κεφάλι μιας και η μαγνητική δε δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ίσως από τον αυχένα λέει. Μου βρήκε πάρα πολύ αδύναμο το αριστερό χέρι αλλά λέει ότι αυτό οφείλεται στην αδράνεια τους τελευταίους τρεις μήνες λόγω του προβλήματος. 

Εγώ όμως δεν ηρέμησα. Εξακολουθώ να νιώθω πόνο σε κάποιες αρθρώσεις και στους μυες των ποδιών τόσο όταν περπατώ όσο και κάποιες φορές σε ακινησία.Ανησυχώ. 
Και τότε πήρα την απόφαση. Αύριο θα ξεκινήσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή για κατάθλιψη. Φοβάμαι τις πρώτες μέρες μιας και την προηγούμενη φορά πέρασα πάρα πολύ δύσκολα. Είχα πάρει τα cymbalta. Σκέφτομαι να ζητήσω και ζαναξ αν και δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ αλλά θα ήθελα μια πρόσθετη βοήθεια για τις πρώτες ημέρες. 

Η ψυχολόγος δεν εξέφρασε άποψη, με άκουσε με προσοχή. Αυτό ήθελα να με ακούσει κάποιος. 

Περνά το καλοκαίρι. Δεν έχω κάνει ουτε ένα μπάνιο. Έχω αναβάλει ήδη μια φορά τις διακοπές. Έχω προγραμματίσει νέες και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να πάω. Θα πάω όπως και να είμαι.

----------


## Georgia78

παντως αφου δεν σου βρηκαν κατι οι γιατροι μαλλον το αγχος στα χερια σου ξεσπασε .Ξεκινησε την θεραπεια χωρις να φοβασαι τις παρενεργειες που μπορει και να μην βγαλεις εντονες ειναι στον καθε ανθρωπο .Εγω παντως που ξεκινησα θεραπεια αν και ειναι νωρις ουτε 20 ημερες η βελτιωση μου ειναι τεραστια κατι που το παρατηρησαν ολοι οι γυρω μου και η διαθεση μου καλυτερη και πιο αισιοδοξη .Βεβαια και εγω θελω να παω για τον αυχενα μου γιατι ποναω και μουδιαζουν τα χερια αν και ο νευρολογος μου εδωσε ενεσεις για Β12 και θα δω βελτιωση μου ειπε .Ποια αγωγη σου εγραψε ; μπορεις να ζητησεις και αγχολυτικο για τις πρωτες μερες

----------


## blackcrow

> παντως αφου δεν σου βρηκαν κατι οι γιατροι μαλλον το αγχος στα χερια σου ξεσπασε .Ξεκινησε την θεραπεια χωρις να φοβασαι τις παρενεργειες που μπορει και να μην βγαλεις εντονες ειναι στον καθε ανθρωπο .Εγω παντως που ξεκινησα θεραπεια αν και ειναι νωρις ουτε 20 ημερες η βελτιωση μου ειναι τεραστια κατι που το παρατηρησαν ολοι οι γυρω μου και η διαθεση μου καλυτερη και πιο αισιοδοξη .Βεβαια και εγω θελω να παω για τον αυχενα μου γιατι ποναω και μουδιαζουν τα χερια αν και ο νευρολογος μου εδωσε ενεσεις για Β12 και θα δω βελτιωση μου ειπε .Ποια αγωγη σου εγραψε ; μπορεις να ζητησεις και αγχολυτικο για τις πρωτες μερες


Μου έχει γράψει τα cymbalta (από τον Ιούνιο ήδη. Έχω προμηθευτεί τα φάρμακα αλλά δε τα πήρα). Θα μιλήσω αύριο μαζί του για τα αγχολυτικά που λες. Θα ήθελα να τα πάρω τουλάχιστον για τις πρώτες μέρες. 

Έτσι λέω και εγώ Γεωργία, ότι αφού δε μου βρήκαν κάτι, είναι το άγχος. Όμως έχω μπει σε φαύλο κύκλο αρρωστοφοβίας ο οποίος επιδεινώνεται από την ύπαρξη πραγματικών (?) συμπτωμάτων, όπως ο πόνος σε κάποιες από τις αρθρώσεις ή το κάψιμο στα χέρια (έχω κι από αυτό), η εξάντληση και ο χαμηλός πυρετός (εδώ και κάποιες μέρες. Έχω βγάλει και έρπη στα χείλη. Όλα μαζί). 

Το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ για ενέσεις B12. Έχω ακούσει ότι κάνουν καλό και στην ψυχολογία.

----------


## Georgia78

θα πρεπει να ελεγξεις την Β12 αιματολογικα και αν ειναι πεσμενη μονο τοτε χορηγουν τις ενεσεις .Εγω να καταλαβεις αυτο το διαστημα εχω προβλημα με το στομαχι επαθα νευρωση και για την ακριβεια μου ειπε ο γιατρος οταν αγχωνομαστε παθαλογικα προσπαθει καπου το μυαλο να βγαλει συμπτωματα και ο ασθενης οντως νιωθει οτι νοσει .Οσον αφορα τον αυχενα αν για παραδειγμα σφιχτεις εντονα το πρωτο μελος που θα μας πονεσει ειναι ο αυχενας .Ενω ζητησα να κανω εξετασεις το μονο που μου ειπε να παρω μυοχαλαρωτικα γιατι λογω υπερεντασης ποναω και ερχονται ολα .Με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα υποτιθεται αλλαζει η διαθεση και αυτοματα μειωνονται και τα συμπτωματα του σωματοποιημενου αγχους για αυτο και ηρεμει και ο οργανισμος .Το αλλο που ειπε οταν για παραδειγμα ξυπναω το πρωι και αρχισω να λεω αχ θα με πονεσει ο αυχενας θα στειλω μηνυμα για να πονεσει οντως που στην πραγματικοτητα αυτο κανω το πρωι κοιταω τα συμπτωματα ενω μου εδωσε τεχνικη με την ανασα για να χαλαρωνει το κορμι και να λεω πολλες φορες φορες την ημερα ειμαι υγιης εχω κανω εξετασεις πιο πολυ οταν αρχισω να ποναω .

----------


## blackcrow

> θα πρεπει να ελεγξεις την Β12 αιματολογικα και αν ειναι πεσμενη μονο τοτε χορηγουν τις ενεσεις .Εγω να καταλαβεις αυτο το διαστημα εχω προβλημα με το στομαχι επαθα νευρωση και για την ακριβεια μου ειπε ο γιατρος οταν αγχωνομαστε παθαλογικα προσπαθει καπου το μυαλο να βγαλει συμπτωματα και ο ασθενης οντως νιωθει οτι νοσει .Οσον αφορα τον αυχενα αν για παραδειγμα σφιχτεις εντονα το πρωτο μελος που θα μας πονεσει ειναι ο αυχενας .Ενω ζητησα να κανω εξετασεις το μονο που μου ειπε να παρω μυοχαλαρωτικα γιατι λογω υπερεντασης ποναω και ερχονται ολα .Με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα υποτιθεται αλλαζει η διαθεση και αυτοματα μειωνονται και τα συμπτωματα του σωματοποιημενου αγχους για αυτο και ηρεμει και ο οργανισμος .Το αλλο που ειπε οταν για παραδειγμα ξυπναω το πρωι και αρχισω να λεω αχ θα με πονεσει ο αυχενας θα στειλω μηνυμα για να πονεσει οντως που στην πραγματικοτητα αυτο κανω το πρωι κοιταω τα συμπτωματα ενω μου εδωσε τεχνικη με την ανασα για να χαλαρωνει το κορμι και να λεω πολλες φορες φορες την ημερα ειμαι υγιης εχω κανω εξετασεις πιο πολυ οταν αρχισω να ποναω .


Άρα θα ζητήσω εξετάσεις Β12 και βλέπω. Πάντως μου το έχουν αναφέρει ήδη δύο ορθοπεδικοί. Ότι θα ήταν καλό να κάνω ενέσεις.

----------


## Georgia78

Μπορεις να ζητησεις και εξεταση της D3 γιατι οταν ειναι πεσμενη μας δημιουργει καταθλιψη μου ειπε η γιατρος μας και εγω ειχα και σε αυτην ελλειψη και κανω θεραπεια καθως και εκθεση στον ηλιο τον καυτο γιατι απο εκει την παιρνουμε κατα 90% αλλα χωρις αντηλιακο για 15 λεπτα της ημερας .

----------


## blackcrow

> Μπορεις να ζητησεις και εξεταση της D3 γιατι οταν ειναι πεσμενη μας δημιουργει καταθλιψη μου ειπε η γιατρος μας και εγω ειχα και σε αυτην ελλειψη και κανω θεραπεια καθως και εκθεση στον ηλιο τον καυτο γιατι απο εκει την παιρνουμε κατα 90% αλλα χωρις αντηλιακο για 15 λεπτα της ημερας .


Χρήσιμο κι αυτό  :Smile:  

Θα τη ζητήσω. Ευχαριστώ Γεωργία!  :Smile:

----------


## faihkaps

blackcrow διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα σου και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!αν δεις κι εσυ τα δικα μου( να μην τα επαναλαμβανω και γινομαι κουραστικη) θα δεις ποσο μοιαζουν τα συμπτωματα μας.εγω ειμαι 49 χρονων και ταλαιπωρουμε με διαφορες φοβιες (οπως αποδεικνιεται στη συνεχεια) απο τα τοτε που πηγαινα στο γυμνασιο.το γιατι δεν το ξερω ακομα.δεν εχω παει ποτε μου σε ψυχιατρο ουτε σε ψ υχολογο,το παλευω μονη μου και με καποιους δικουσ γιατρους (εχω μια ξαδερφη παθολογο,και τον οικογενειακο μας γιατρο)που τους ζαλιζω καθε τοσο.απο τον γεναρη και αφου ειδα μια εκπομπη στην τηλεοραση για την σκληρυνση επαθα φοβια,την ιδια στιγμη κι ενω ημουν καλα και εκανα δουλειες στο σπιτι(διεκοψα μονο για λιγο ορθια μπροστα στην τηβη για να ακουσω),μουδιασα στο αριστερο χερι ποδι, κεφαλι,ενιωθα οτι περπατουσαν παντου πανω μου μυρμηγκια.περασα μια ανοιξη πολυ δυσκολη,μεχρι που εκανα μαγνητικη και ηρεμησα σιγα σιγα!απο προχθες ομως που εκανε μαγαλη ζεστη και βγηκα στον ηλιο για τα ψωνια μου νασου παλι τα ιδια,θαμπωμα στα ματια,πονοκεφαλος στην αριστερη πλευρα, αδυναμια και μουδιασματα στο χερι και στο ποδι...παλι τηλεφωνο στο γιατρο,παλι να μου λεει τα ιδια,οτι ολα τα κανει το μυαλο μου και πρεπει να αλλαξω τροπο σκεψης...θελω να σε ρωτησω αν εχεις παει ποτε σε ποδολογο η αν σου εχει πει κανενας γιατρος για ανισοσκελια,εγω θυμηθηκα που ειχα παει πριν 20 χρονια σε ενα χειροπρακτη (τον ramon,αν εχεις ακουστα) γιατι ειχα ημικρανιες τρομερες και μου βρηκε τη σκολιωση,που γνωριζα οτι εχω αλλα και ανισοσκελια που καταλαβαινα εγω αλλα δεν ειχα μιλησει σε καποιον γι'αυτο ουτε γνωριζα οτι μπορει να ειναι προβλημα.τωρα λοιπον και ψαχνοντας μετα την αρνητικη μαγνητικη τις αιτιες που μπορει να δημιουργουν αυτα τα συμπτωματα ,βρηκα αυτο με την ανισοσκελια αλλα, και για τον μυοπεριτονιακο πονο,ο οποιος ειναι αμμεσα συνδεδεμενος με το αγχος.γκουγκλαρισε και διαβασε σχετικα νομιζω πως αν βρουμε το λογο που νιωθουμε ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα θα ηρεμησουμε, ετσι δεν ειναι??/

----------


## blackcrow

> blackcrow διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα σου και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!αν δεις κι εσυ τα δικα μου( να μην τα επαναλαμβανω και γινομαι κουραστικη) θα δεις ποσο μοιαζουν τα συμπτωματα μας.εγω ειμαι 49 χρονων και ταλαιπωρουμε με διαφορες φοβιες (οπως αποδεικνιεται στη συνεχεια) απο τα τοτε που πηγαινα στο γυμνασιο.το γιατι δεν το ξερω ακομα.δεν εχω παει ποτε μου σε ψυχιατρο ουτε σε ψ υχολογο,το παλευω μονη μου και με καποιους δικουσ γιατρους (εχω μια ξαδερφη παθολογο,και τον οικογενειακο μας γιατρο)που τους ζαλιζω καθε τοσο.απο τον γεναρη και αφου ειδα μια εκπομπη στην τηλεοραση για την σκληρυνση επαθα φοβια,την ιδια στιγμη κι ενω ημουν καλα και εκανα δουλειες στο σπιτι(διεκοψα μονο για λιγο ορθια μπροστα στην τηβη για να ακουσω),μουδιασα στο αριστερο χερι ποδι, κεφαλι,ενιωθα οτι περπατουσαν παντου πανω μου μυρμηγκια.περασα μια ανοιξη πολυ δυσκολη,μεχρι που εκανα μαγνητικη και ηρεμησα σιγα σιγα!απο προχθες ομως που εκανε μαγαλη ζεστη και βγηκα στον ηλιο για τα ψωνια μου νασου παλι τα ιδια,θαμπωμα στα ματια,πονοκεφαλος στην αριστερη πλευρα, αδυναμια και μουδιασματα στο χερι και στο ποδι...παλι τηλεφωνο στο γιατρο,παλι να μου λεει τα ιδια,οτι ολα τα κανει το μυαλο μου και πρεπει να αλλαξω τροπο σκεψης...θελω να σε ρωτησω αν εχεις παει ποτε σε ποδολογο η αν σου εχει πει κανενας γιατρος για ανισοσκελια,εγω θυμηθηκα που ειχα παει πριν 20 χρονια σε ενα χειροπρακτη (τον ramon,αν εχεις ακουστα) γιατι ειχα ημικρανιες τρομερες και μου βρηκε τη σκολιωση,που γνωριζα οτι εχω αλλα και ανισοσκελια που καταλαβαινα εγω αλλα δεν ειχα μιλησει σε καποιον γι'αυτο ουτε γνωριζα οτι μπορει να ειναι προβλημα.τωρα λοιπον και ψαχνοντας μετα την αρνητικη μαγνητικη τις αιτιες που μπορει να δημιουργουν αυτα τα συμπτωματα ,βρηκα αυτο με την ανισοσκελια αλλα, και για τον μυοπεριτονιακο πονο,ο οποιος ειναι αμμεσα συνδεδεμενος με το αγχος.γκουγκλαρισε και διαβασε σχετικα νομιζω πως αν βρουμε το λογο που νιωθουμε ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα θα ηρεμησουμε, ετσι δεν ειναι??/


Ανισοσκελία δεν έχω.

Έως τις 20 Μάη είχα καθαρότατο πόνο στο χέρι. Όλοι συμφωνούσαν ότι προέρχεται από την κήλη στον αυχένα. Στις 20 Μάη κάποιος ανεύθυνος φυσίατρος μου έγραψε το lyrica. Στις 25 Μάη, μούδιασαν όλα μου τα άκρα. Και δυο μέρες αργότερα ένιωσα πιάσιμο στο δεξί πόδι. Έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα. Στις αρχές Ιούνη άρχισα να νιώθω πιάσιμο και βάρος στο δεξί χέρι. Οι ορθοπεδικοί / νευρολόγοι μου έλεγαν να πάω για μπάνιο για να ξεκουραστώ. Οι ενοχλήσεις συνεχίζονταν. Στις 25 Ιούνη αποφασίζω μόνος μου να κόψω το lyrica. Μιλώ με τον φυσίατρο και μου λέει να το κόψω. Το λάθος; Το κόβω μαχαίρι. Κανονικά ήθελε μείωση της δόσης κατά 10% την εβδομάδα (το είδα πολύ αργότερα). Οι ενοχλήσεις συνεχίζονται και περνάνε και στις αρθρώσεις ποδιών και γονάτων. Από ενοχλήσεις κάποιες φορές έγιναν μικρός πόνος (όχι όμως όπως αυτός του αριστερού χεριού). Κάποιος σε ξένο φόρουμ μου μιλά για τα φριχτά επακόλουθα που έχει το lyrica. Βάζω στο google: lyrica withdrawal symptoms και παθαίνω πλάκα. Η γιατρός μου, λέει ότι δυο είναι τα ενδεχόμενα: είτε έχω κολλήσει μικρόβιο που τα προκαλεί όλα αυτά, είτε είμαι στις παρενέργειες του lyrica, η διάρκεια των οποίων είναι εξαρτώμενη από την ευαισθησία του καθενός αλλά και από τη δόση (έπαιρνα 150mg) 

Ενα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα από τα άπειρα στο διαδίκτυο είναι το http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2014/08...comment-131096 τα σχόλια έχουν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον

Η ουσία είναι ότι ναι μεν είμαι αρρωστοφοβικός αλλά ο πόνος και η ενόχληση υπάρχει.
Δυστυχώς η χαρά μου ότι το ζάναξ θα "γιάτρευε" κάποια από τα όσα ένιωθα δεν κράτησε πολύ. Το πόδι και τα γόνατα συνεχίζουν να ενοχλούν. Εννοείται ότι και τα χέρια.

----------


## δελφίνι

Αλήθεια πόσο χρονών είσαι και εγώ έχω αυχενικό.

----------


## blackcrow

> Αλήθεια πόσο χρονών είσαι και εγώ έχω αυχενικό.


40 ετών αλλά είχα κάποιες ενοχλήσει από πιο νωρίς.

----------


## δελφίνι

> 40 ετών αλλά είχα κάποιες ενοχλήσει από πιο νωρίς.



και εγώ τόσο είμαι από τα 35 έχω ....να κάνεις γυμναστική θα κάνω και εγώ

----------


## faihkaps

Αν οπως λες ειναι παρενεργεια του φαρμακου,τοτε θα περασει καποια στιγμη, δεν θα κρατησει για παντα...μην απελπιζεσαι,αρκει που δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο.Μην ξεχνας, οτι οσο εστιαζεις στο προβλημα, τοσο μεγαλωνει,διογκωνεται!Καλη δυναμη σου ευχομαι!!!Γραφε τις εξελιξεις,να ενημερωνομαστε!Οι περισσοτεροι,οταν βρισκουν τη λυση στο προβλημα τους δεν ξαναγραφουν.

----------


## blackcrow

> Αν οπως λες ειναι παρενεργεια του φαρμακου,τοτε θα περασει καποια στιγμη, δεν θα κρατησει για παντα...μην απελπιζεσαι,αρκει που δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο.Μην ξεχνας, οτι οσο εστιαζεις στο προβλημα, τοσο μεγαλωνει,διογκωνεται!Καλη δυναμη σου ευχομαι!!!Γραφε τις εξελιξεις,να ενημερωνομαστε!Οι περισσοτεροι,οταν βρισκουν τη λυση στο προβλημα τους δεν ξαναγραφουν.


Αυτό που με διέλυσε ψυχολογικά ήταν η μη διάγνωση. Πέρασα από τόσους γιατρούς και κανείς δεν έβρισκε τι συμβαίνει. Υπήρχε μια αοριστία. Τον πρώτο ενάμισι μήνα ήμουν ψύχραιμος. Μετά άρχισα να λυγίζω. Ένιωθα ότι δεν άντεχα άλλο.Θα συνεχίσω να γράφω.

----------


## blackcrow

Συνεχίζω με το ζάναξ και το cymbalta. Είμαι στην τέταρτη μέρα. Ο τρόμος έρχεται και φεύγει. Όπως τώρα. Φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω το μυαλό μου. Έχω ανάκατες σκέψεις. Πήρα και τις υπόλοιπες εξετάσεις από το νοσοκομείο και είναι καλές αλλά δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω από το άγχος. Είμαι χάλια. Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ...
Λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι το έχεις ζήσει ξανά και έχεις βγει από το τούνελ. Αυτό με κρατά κάπως. Η σύντροφος μου είναι δίπλα μου.

----------


## blackcrow

Το μεγαλύτερο άγχος έρχεται το πρωί. Εκεί είναι που δε μπορώ να ηρεμήσω. Παίρνω μισό ζάναξ αλλά δε με πιάνει. Το βράδυ, κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου ιδρώνω και βλέπω παράξενα όνειρα. Σήμερα πρέπει να πάω επίσκεψη σε φίλο. Το σκέφτομαι. Αλλά θέλω να πάω. Ίσως αν πάω να είμαι καλύτερα.

----------


## blackcrow

Κουράστηκα παιδιά. Πραγματικά κουράστηκα. Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοβάλω σε σειρά. Το ψυχολογικό με την κατάθλιψη, το άγχος και όλα τα συναφή ή τα σωματικά που κάποια από αυτά δεν ξέρω αν είναι πραγματικά ή αν είναι από το ψυχολογικό;
Ξυπνώ το πρωί και δε θέλω να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. Στον ύπνο μου βλέπω γιατρούς και ασθένειες. 
Τα χέρια μου καίγονται, τα δάχτυλα μου είναι κατακόκκινα και πονάνε. Τα κρατώ σε απόσταση από το σώμα και μεταξύ τους. Κουράστηκα. Το ένα μετά το άλλο. 
Πρέπει να βρω δύναμη...

----------


## blackcrow

Φοβάμαι ότι θα αποσυρθώ. Το Σάββατο βγήκα με παρέα και με έπιασε φοβερή εξάντληση. Δεν μπορούσα ούτε να ανοίξω το στόμα μου. Με ρωτούσαν διάφορα και απέφευγα. Το ίδιο και χθες. Με πήραν δυο φίλοι να βρεθούμε και πάνω στο μισάωρο ένιωσα εξάντληση, αίσθημα γρίπης και κάψιμο στα χέρια. Έφυγα προφασιζόμενος ότι είχα κάποια δουλειά. Φοβάμαι ότι όλο αυτό με βάζει στο περιθώριο.

----------


## Georgia78

Η εξαντληση μπορει να ειναι απο το χαπι .Κανε υπομονη ειναι νωρις ακομη και εγω τις πρωτες ημερες ετσι ημουν εξαντλημενη και ξυπνουσα με τρομο .Οχι οτι κοιμομουν ιδιατερα ο υπνος μου ηταν αρκετα ανησυχος και ξυπνουσα συνεχεια .Παντως παλι καλα που βγαινεις εγω μονο ξαπλα στο κραβετι ημουν εκεινες τις ημερες λες και ημουν αρρωστη και ενιωθα εντονο καψιμο στο σωμα .Σε λιγες μερες θα δεις την διαφορα

----------


## blackcrow

> Η εξαντληση μπορει να ειναι απο το χαπι .Κανε υπομονη ειναι νωρις ακομη και εγω τις πρωτες ημερες ετσι ημουν εξαντλημενη και ξυπνουσα με τρομο .Οχι οτι κοιμομουν ιδιατερα ο υπνος μου ηταν αρκετα ανησυχος και ξυπνουσα συνεχεια .Παντως παλι καλα που βγαινεις εγω μονο ξαπλα στο κραβετι ημουν εκεινες τις ημερες λες και ημουν αρρωστη και ενιωθα εντονο καψιμο στο σωμα .Σε λιγες μερες θα δεις την διαφορα


Μακάρι να είναι από το χάπι. Όμως την εξάντληση την έχω 25 μέρες τώρα. Στο νοσοκομείο δε μου βρίσκουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Άλλοι λένε ότι είναι λοίμωξη που επιμένει και προκαλεί όλο αυτό, άλλοι ότι την έχει προκαλέσει η μακρά χρήση αντιβίωσης και άλλοι διάφορα άλλα. Κάτι εργαστηριακό δε φαίνεται στις εξετάσεις. 
Μου εμφανίστηκε συγχρόνως με μια θλίψη. Ή μάλλον η θλίψη προηγήθηκε της εξάντλησης. Επίσης έχω υπόταση όλο αυτό το διάστημα (είμαι υποτασικός αλλά το αντικαταθλιπτικό και το αγχολυτικό προκαλούν επίσης υπόταση). Για όρεξη δε το συζητάμε. Έχω χάσει 3 με 4 κιλά και τρώω με το ζόρι. Προσπαθώ να βγαίνω. Όποτε μπορώ και δεν πέφτω στο κρεβάτι.

----------


## Georgia78

Μπορεις να κανεις εξεταση αυτες τις δυο βιταμινες που σου ειπα πιο πριν .Εγω που κανω θεραπεια και για αυτες ειδα διαφορα ακομη και στο περπατημα τωρα θα κανω και ενεση της Β12 που μου ειπε ο νευρολογος για να παρω τα πανω μου Και εγω εχασα κιλα βεβαια τωρα με τα χαπια επειδη βελτιωθηκε η διαθεση μου εβαλα 5 κιλα ουτε σε ενα μηνα και ελπιζω να βαλω αλλα 5 ακομη .Και εγω ετσι ημουν η μπουκια δεν κατεβαινε και μαλιστα εβλεπα φαγητο και μου ερχοταν να κανω εμετο αλλα αναγκαστικα επρεπε στην αρχη να τρωω πρωινο γιατι αν επαιρνα το χαπι πεινασμενη με πονουσε το στομαχι ολη την ημερα .

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

> Μακάρι να είναι από το χάπι. Όμως την εξάντληση την έχω 25 μέρες τώρα. Στο νοσοκομείο δε μου βρίσκουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Άλλοι λένε ότι είναι λοίμωξη που επιμένει και προκαλεί όλο αυτό, άλλοι ότι την έχει προκαλέσει η μακρά χρήση αντιβίωσης και άλλοι διάφορα άλλα. Κάτι εργαστηριακό δε φαίνεται στις εξετάσεις. 
> Μου εμφανίστηκε συγχρόνως με μια θλίψη. Ή μάλλον η θλίψη προηγήθηκε της εξάντλησης. Επίσης έχω υπόταση όλο αυτό το διάστημα (είμαι υποτασικός αλλά το αντικαταθλιπτικό και το αγχολυτικό προκαλούν επίσης υπόταση). Για όρεξη δε το συζητάμε. Έχω χάσει 3 με 4 κιλά και τρώω με το ζόρι. Προσπαθώ να βγαίνω. Όποτε μπορώ και δεν πέφτω στο κρεβάτι.


Καλησπερα, εχω να γραψω στο site πανω απο δυο χρονια... Γνωριμα οσα αναφερεις. Δεν διαβασα ολα το post αλλα εχω να σου πω τα εξης τα οποια αν θελεις τα κρατας αν θελεις τα πετας. Ψυχη και σωμα ειναι ενα. Οταν κατι δεν παει καλα με εμας και εννοω με το μεσα μας, οταν εχουμε καταθλιψη που θεωρω οτι ειναι μια εξαιρετικα δυσκολα καταταση (περασα και περναω), μυοσκελετικα χτυπαει σε αυχενα και μεση και οργανικα σε στομαχι και εντερο. Εμενα με χτυπησε και στα τεσσαρα που ανεφερα, και κυριως αυχενα και στομαχι. 
Βρες εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη που θα τον εμπιστευτεις, και κανε θεραπεια ψυχαναλυτικου τυπου. Ειναι δυσκολη πολυ αλλα λυτρωτικη. Δεν υπαρχουν ετοιμες λυσεις ουτε μαγικα χαπια. Μονος σου θα βρεις την ακρη του νηματος με την σωστη καθοδηγηση. Κανεις δεν ειπε οτι εινια ευκολο αλλα αξιζει οσο δεν φανταζεσαι. Σου μιλαει ενας ανθρωπος που εχει περασει τα πανδυνα. Η ψυχοθεραπεια σε συνδυασμο με εντικαταθλιπτικα εαν χρειαζονται, ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ. Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να απελπιζεσαι. Ο πονος της καταθλιψης ειναι σαν μια μονιμη κηδεια στο μυαλο. Μονο οποιος το εχει περασει μπορει να το καταλαβει. Αλλα πιστεψε με ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ. Μην το παλευεισ ομως τοσο πολυ υπο την εννοια μην του πας κοντρα. Ειναι σαν να εχεις μπει σε ενα ποταμι και να σε παρασυρει και εσυ παλευεις κοντρα στο ρευμα με εαποτελεσμα να εξανντησαι. Αστο και θα σε βγαλει μονο του στην ακτη. Δωσε χρονο για τωρα και αγκαλιασε το. Μονο ετσι. Ο θεραπευτης θα σε βοηθησει να καταλαβεις τον εαυτο σου. Να λυσεις κομπους που ουτε φανταζοσουν οτι κουβαλας. Μην σε τρομαζει. Δεν εισαι μονος. Αληθεια θα περασει. Θελει χρονο, υπομονη και πιστη. Και κατι τελευταιο, συμβουλη που μου ειχε δωσει ενας ψυχιατρος...Οταν δεν ειμαστε καλα δεν βγαινουμε για ποτο. Μην προσδοκας να βγεις βολτα για να νιωσεις καλυτερα, γιατι αν δεν το καταφερεις θα γινεις ακομα χειροτερα. Εξω βγαινουμε οταν ειμαστε καλα και εχουμε διαθεση.... Δεν θα συμφωνησουν πολλοι με αυτο αλλα εμενα με βοηθησε.... Αυτα....για τωρα!

----------


## blackcrow

> Καλησπερα, εχω να γραψω στο site πανω απο δυο χρονια... Γνωριμα οσα αναφερεις. Δεν διαβασα ολα το post αλλα εχω να σου πω τα εξης τα οποια αν θελεις τα κρατας αν θελεις τα πετας. Ψυχη και σωμα ειναι ενα. Οταν κατι δεν παει καλα με εμας και εννοω με το μεσα μας, οταν εχουμε καταθλιψη που θεωρω οτι ειναι μια εξαιρετικα δυσκολα καταταση (περασα και περναω), μυοσκελετικα χτυπαει σε αυχενα και μεση και οργανικα σε στομαχι και εντερο. Εμενα με χτυπησε και στα τεσσαρα που ανεφερα, και κυριως αυχενα και στομαχι. 
> Βρες εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη που θα τον εμπιστευτεις, και κανε θεραπεια ψυχαναλυτικου τυπου. Ειναι δυσκολη πολυ αλλα λυτρωτικη. Δεν υπαρχουν ετοιμες λυσεις ουτε μαγικα χαπια. Μονος σου θα βρεις την ακρη του νηματος με την σωστη καθοδηγηση. Κανεις δεν ειπε οτι εινια ευκολο αλλα αξιζει οσο δεν φανταζεσαι. Σου μιλαει ενας ανθρωπος που εχει περασει τα πανδυνα. Η ψυχοθεραπεια σε συνδυασμο με εντικαταθλιπτικα εαν χρειαζονται, ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ. Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να απελπιζεσαι. Ο πονος της καταθλιψης ειναι σαν μια μονιμη κηδεια στο μυαλο. Μονο οποιος το εχει περασει μπορει να το καταλαβει. Αλλα πιστεψε με ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ. Μην το παλευεισ ομως τοσο πολυ υπο την εννοια μην του πας κοντρα. Ειναι σαν να εχεις μπει σε ενα ποταμι και να σε παρασυρει και εσυ παλευεις κοντρα στο ρευμα με εαποτελεσμα να εξανντησαι. Αστο και θα σε βγαλει μονο του στην ακτη. Δωσε χρονο για τωρα και αγκαλιασε το. Μονο ετσι. Ο θεραπευτης θα σε βοηθησει να καταλαβεις τον εαυτο σου. Να λυσεις κομπους που ουτε φανταζοσουν οτι κουβαλας. Μην σε τρομαζει. Δεν εισαι μονος. Αληθεια θα περασει. Θελει χρονο, υπομονη και πιστη. Και κατι τελευταιο, συμβουλη που μου ειχε δωσει ενας ψυχιατρος...Οταν δεν ειμαστε καλα δεν βγαινουμε για ποτο. Μην προσδοκας να βγεις βολτα για να νιωσεις καλυτερα, γιατι αν δεν το καταφερεις θα γινεις ακομα χειροτερα. Εξω βγαινουμε οταν ειμαστε καλα και εχουμε διαθεση.... Δεν θα συμφωνησουν πολλοι με αυτο αλλα εμενα με βοηθησε.... Αυτα....για τωρα!



EPIKA σε ευχαριστώ για τα όσα γράφεις. Κρατώ πολλά από αυτά και συμφωνώ με τη στρατηγική που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω.
Το πρόβλημα μου τη δεδομένη στιγμή είναι ότι η κατάθλιψη προήλθε από ένα πρόβλημα υγείας (αυχενικό) το οποίο με καθήλωσε για μεγάλο διάστημα σχεδόν σε ακινησία. Να φανταστείς τους δύο πρώτους μήνες ήμουν δυνατός. Ένιωθα καλά. Μετά την αβεβαιότητα ως προς το τι έχω, τις διαφορετικές διαγνώσεις, τις επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς έχασα τον έλεγχο. Και τώρα νιωθω ότι έχω δύο καρπούζια σε μια μασχάλη. Κάποια από τα προβλήματα υγείας που έχουν αντικειμενικό υπόβαθρο και το θέμα της διάθεσης. Τα φάρμακα και η ψθ θα με βοηθήσουν να ηρεμήσουν ώστε να δουλέψω με το άλλο το οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή τροφοδοτεί την άσχημη ψυχολογία και αντίστροφα.

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

> EPIKA σε ευχαριστώ για τα όσα γράφεις. Κρατώ πολλά από αυτά και συμφωνώ με τη στρατηγική που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω.
> Το πρόβλημα μου τη δεδομένη στιγμή είναι ότι η κατάθλιψη προήλθε από ένα πρόβλημα υγείας (αυχενικό) το οποίο με καθήλωσε για μεγάλο διάστημα σχεδόν σε ακινησία. Να φανταστείς τους δύο πρώτους μήνες ήμουν δυνατός. Ένιωθα καλά. Μετά την αβεβαιότητα ως προς το τι έχω, τις διαφορετικές διαγνώσεις, τις επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς έχασα τον έλεγχο. Και τώρα νιωθω ότι έχω δύο καρπούζια σε μια μασχάλη. Κάποια από τα προβλήματα υγείας που έχουν αντικειμενικό υπόβαθρο και το θέμα της διάθεσης. Τα φάρμακα και η ψθ θα με βοηθήσουν να ηρεμήσουν ώστε να δουλέψω με το άλλο το οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή τροφοδοτεί την άσχημη ψυχολογία και αντίστροφα.


Αν η καταθλιψη ξεκινησε απο παθολογικο προβλημα υγειας τοτε δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα. Το ενδεχομενο η καταθλιψη να σου εχει δημιουργησει το αυχενικο το εχεις εξετάσει? Μπορει να σου φαινεται περιεργο αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο σοβαρη η καταθλιψη απο το αυχενικο και μπορει να εχει καποιος καταθλιψη να μην το γνωριζει και ξαφνικα να του παρουσιαστει κατι παθολογικο. Εγω εχω δυο πολυ μεγαλες κοιλες στον αυχενα και χαμηλα στη μεση. Στον αυχενα δε, οταν εκανα τη μαγνητική οι γιατροι δεν πιστευαν πως δεν εχω τρακαρει η κατι τετοιο και πως απλα απο την τοση πιεση (ψυχολογικη) το σωμα αντεδρασε και βγηκε η κοιλη. Συνεχισε την ψυχοθεραπεια σου και μην φοβασαι τα φαρμακα. Δεν εχουν καμια περενεργεια (επαιρνα 3 χρονια) αρκει ο ψυχιατρος να σου δωσει το σωστο στην σωστη δοσολογια. Μην φοβασαι. Απλα να ξερεις οτι αργουν να δρασουν. Οι γιατροι λενε 2 εβδομαδες αλλα χρειαζεται 3 με 4. Επειδη εχω ταλαιπωρηθει παρα πολυ, και επειδη το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ και επειδη ευχομαι κανενας να μην το περναει αυτο, εχε πιστη και εμπιστευσου τους γιατρους (ψυχοθεραπ. και ψυχιατρο αν χρειαστει να παρεις αντικαταθλιπτικα). Ειναι κριμα να υποφερουν ανθρωποι σημερα απο αυτην την ασθενεια. Υπαρχουν τοσοι τροποι αντιμετωπισης και ειναι ιασιμη. Το μονο δυσκολο ειναι να ξεπερασουμε τα ταμπουκαι το στιγμα και να αρχισουμε επιτελους να μιλαμε για αυτο!!!! Ολα θα πανε καλα!
Υ.Γ. Να μην το ξεχασω... το ποσο πολυ σωματοποιουνται ψυχοπαθογενεις καταστασεις ουτε που το φανταζεσαι.... Εγω πριν ενα χρονο εχασα την ακοη μου απο το αριστερο αυτι .... απο αγχος - πιεση - καταθλιψη. Ευτυχως επανηλθε αλλα οχι με φαρμακα, με ψυχοθερεπεια. Ηρεμια χρειαζεσαι. Ηρεμια και πιστη στον εαυτο σου!

----------


## blackcrow

> Αν η καταθλιψη ξεκινησε απο παθολογικο προβλημα υγειας τοτε δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα. Το ενδεχομενο η καταθλιψη να σου εχει δημιουργησει το αυχενικο το εχεις εξετάσει? Μπορει να σου φαινεται περιεργο αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο σοβαρη η καταθλιψη απο το αυχενικο και μπορει να εχει καποιος καταθλιψη να μην το γνωριζει και ξαφνικα να του παρουσιαστει κατι παθολογικο. Εγω εχω δυο πολυ μεγαλες κοιλες στον αυχενα και χαμηλα στη μεση. Στον αυχενα δε, οταν εκανα τη μαγνητική οι γιατροι δεν πιστευαν πως δεν εχω τρακαρει η κατι τετοιο και πως απλα απο την τοση πιεση (ψυχολογικη) το σωμα αντεδρασε και βγηκε η κοιλη. Συνεχισε την ψυχοθεραπεια σου και μην φοβασαι τα φαρμακα. Δεν εχουν καμια περενεργεια (επαιρνα 3 χρονια) αρκει ο ψυχιατρος να σου δωσει το σωστο στην σωστη δοσολογια. Μην φοβασαι. Απλα να ξερεις οτι αργουν να δρασουν. Οι γιατροι λενε 2 εβδομαδες αλλα χρειαζεται 3 με 4. Επειδη εχω ταλαιπωρηθει παρα πολυ, και επειδη το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ και επειδη ευχομαι κανενας να μην το περναει αυτο, εχε πιστη και εμπιστευσου τους γιατρους (ψυχοθεραπ. και ψυχιατρο αν χρειαστει να παρεις αντικαταθλιπτικα). Ειναι κριμα να υποφερουν ανθρωποι σημερα απο αυτην την ασθενεια. Υπαρχουν τοσοι τροποι αντιμετωπισης και ειναι ιασιμη. Το μονο δυσκολο ειναι να ξεπερασουμε τα ταμπουκαι το στιγμα και να αρχισουμε επιτελους να μιλαμε για αυτο!!!! Ολα θα πανε καλα!
> Υ.Γ. Να μην το ξεχασω... το ποσο πολυ σωματοποιουνται ψυχοπαθογενεις καταστασεις ουτε που το φανταζεσαι.... Εγω πριν ενα χρονο εχασα την ακοη μου απο το αριστερο αυτι .... απο αγχος - πιεση - καταθλιψη. Ευτυχως επανηλθε αλλα οχι με φαρμακα, με ψυχοθερεπεια. Ηρεμια χρειαζεσαι. Ηρεμια και πιστη στον εαυτο σου!


Είναι πολύ πιθανό η κατάθλιψη να δημιούργησε το αυχενικό.
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι τα συμπτώματα που εμφανίζονται τόσο μα τόσο γρήγορα. Στις 15 Ιουλίου, και ενώ το πρόβλημα με τον αυχένα πήγαινε καλά, μετά από δέκα μέρες αντιβίωσης (οι τέσσερις από αυτές ενδοφλέβια σε νοσοκομείο) ένιωσα μια τεράστια κόπωση. Επίσης ένιωθα σα να ιδρώνω στο μέτωπο. Σα να έχω κρύο ιδρώτα. Από τότε εισκέφτηκα έξι φορές τα επείγοντα. Οι εξετάσεις όλες καλές. Από τις 23 Ιούλη και ενώ είχα μπει ξανά σε αντιβίωση νιώθω υπερβολικό κάψιμο στις παλάμες. Τα χέρια μου γίνονταν κόκκινα και άρχισαν να φαίνονται οι φλέβες στα μήλα των δαχτύλων. Αφόρητο συναίσθημα. Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες γίνεται χειρότερο. Επισκέφτηκα ρευματολόγο, νευρολόγο και τώρα με στέλνουν και πάλι σε νευρολόγο (έχω καθαρή μαγνητική εγκεφάλου). Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τα ξεκίνησα εδώ και δέκα μέρες. Και χθες (είχα διπλασιάσει τη δόση) νιώθω εφίδρωση στα πόδια και αίσθηση πρηξίματος στα μεγάλα δάχτυλα. Και τα χέρια ιδρώνουν υπερβολικά. Η κόπωση πάει και έρχεται. Όλη τη μέρα ασχολούμαι με αυτό. Οι γιατροί σηκώνουν τα χέρια ψηλά. Η παθολόγος, σήμερα μου είπε, ότι δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω άλλο από τη στιγμή που οι εξετάσεις είναι καλές. Όμως τα χέρια είναι κόκκινα και τα νιώθω πρησμένα, το ίδιο και τα πόδια. Κάποιες φορές πονάνε. Δεν μπορώ να βρεθώ κοντά σε κάτι ζεστό. Με το κρύο ανακουφίζομαι. Η σύντροφος μου έχει απογοητευτεί. Χθες βγήκε μια βόλτα και γύρισε με τα μάτια υγρά. Έκλαιγε. Τη ρώτησα αλλά το αρνήθηκε. Πηγαίνω στους γιατρούς κρυφά. Όχι γιατί θα τα ακούσω αλλά γιατί θέλει να έρχεται μαζί μου και δε το θέλω. Δε θέλω να την επιβαρύνω.

----------


## blackcrow

Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω λόγο να ξυπνώ το πρωί. Αν και έχω ανθρώπους γύρω μου, νιώθω ότι οι παρηγορητικές κουβέντες τους δεν με αγγίζουν καθόλου. Τα βλέπω όλα μάταια. Ξυπνώ και το μόνο που κάνω είναι να κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή και να σκέφτομαι τα συμπτώματα. Οι φίλοι με κοιτούν σα να λένε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Το ίδιο και η σύντροφος μου. Είναι σαν αργός θάνατος. Νιώθω ότι δε θα σηκώσω ποτέ κεφάλι. Φοβάμαι μην περάσω στην άλλη πλευρά. Του να μη με ενδιαφέρει αν θα ζήσω. Δεν μπορώ να φάω. Δεν έχω όρεξη. Τρώω με το ζόρι για να μπορώ να παίρνω τα φάρμακα. Μου λείπουν οι δικοί μου, η οικογένεια μου. Είναι μακριά από εδώ. Μιλώ αλλά νιώθω ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι και κουράζω.

----------


## ΕΡΙΚΑ

> Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω λόγο να ξυπνώ το πρωί. Αν και έχω ανθρώπους γύρω μου, νιώθω ότι οι παρηγορητικές κουβέντες τους δεν με αγγίζουν καθόλου. Τα βλέπω όλα μάταια. Ξυπνώ και το μόνο που κάνω είναι να κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή και να σκέφτομαι τα συμπτώματα. Οι φίλοι με κοιτούν σα να λένε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Το ίδιο και η σύντροφος μου. Είναι σαν αργός θάνατος. Νιώθω ότι δε θα σηκώσω ποτέ κεφάλι. Φοβάμαι μην περάσω στην άλλη πλευρά. Του να μη με ενδιαφέρει αν θα ζήσω. Δεν μπορώ να φάω. Δεν έχω όρεξη. Τρώω με το ζόρι για να μπορώ να παίρνω τα φάρμακα. Μου λείπουν οι δικοί μου, η οικογένεια μου. Είναι μακριά από εδώ. Μιλώ αλλά νιώθω ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι και κουράζω.


 Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα! Δεν μου κανει εντυπωση οτι υποφερεις. Εχει σωματοποιηθει σε τετοιο βαθμο η καταθλιψη που ποναει το σωμα. Ειναι λογικο. Κανε λιγο υπομονη να αρχισουν να δρουν τα αντικαυαθλιπτικα και μιλα...μιλα στη συντροφο σου και οποιον αλλον εμπιστευεσαι. Εξεφρασε τις φοβιες σου, το αγχος σου και τις σκεψεις σου. Κλεισε τον υπολογιστή και μιλα σε αυτους που εχεις διπλα σου. Δεν εχεις τιποτα παθολογικο και δεν προκειται να σου συμβει τιποτα κακο. Ειναι ανθρωπινο ολο αυτο που περνας. Βγες αποτο φαυλο κυκλο των γιατρων και των νοσοκομειων. Αυτα σε ριχνουν περισσοτερο. Μπορεις και θα τα καταφερεις να το ξεπερασεις. Λιγο υπομονη. Και αν δεις οτι σε τρεις εβδομαδες δεν εχει βελτιωθει η διαθεση σου μιλα με τον ψυχιατρο να σου αλλαξει τα φαρμακα. Ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## blackcrow

> Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα! Δεν μου κανει εντυπωση οτι υποφερεις. Εχει σωματοποιηθει σε τετοιο βαθμο η καταθλιψη που ποναει το σωμα. Ειναι λογικο. Κανε λιγο υπομονη να αρχισουν να δρουν τα αντικαυαθλιπτικα και μιλα...μιλα στη συντροφο σου και οποιον αλλον εμπιστευεσαι. Εξεφρασε τις φοβιες σου, το αγχος σου και τις σκεψεις σου. Κλεισε τον υπολογιστή και μιλα σε αυτους που εχεις διπλα σου. Δεν εχεις τιποτα παθολογικο και δεν προκειται να σου συμβει τιποτα κακο. Ειναι ανθρωπινο ολο αυτο που περνας. Βγες αποτο φαυλο κυκλο των γιατρων και των νοσοκομειων. Αυτα σε ριχνουν περισσοτερο. Μπορεις και θα τα καταφερεις να το ξεπερασεις. Λιγο υπομονη. Και αν δεις οτι σε τρεις εβδομαδες δεν εχει βελτιωθει η διαθεση σου μιλα με τον ψυχιατρο να σου αλλαξει τα φαρμακα. Ολα θα πανε καλα.


Ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη...

----------


## blackcrow

Χθες, ένας φίλος μου πρότεινε να βγούμε έξω. Ξέρει την κατάσταση μου και ένιωθα ασφαλής. Πήγαμε για φαγητό. Δεν μπόρεσα να καθίσω για πάνω από μία ώρα. Πόνος στα γόνατα, κάψιμο στα χέρια και αίσθημα μεγάλης εξάντλησης. Αποχώρησα. Δεν μπορούσα άλλο. Στο δρόμο ένιωθα τα γόνατα να πονάνε και φοβόμουν ότι θα έπεφτα. Ήμουν ασταθής. 

Σήμερα το πρωί, σηκώθηκα αποφασισμένος να μη το βάλω κάτω. Πήρα το λεωφορείο, κατέβηκα στο κέντρο. Έκανα κάποια ψώνια έως ότου να εμφανιστούν τα συμπτώματα, οπότε πήρα ταξί και επέστρεψα στο σπίτι. Ο πόνος και το κάψιμο στα μήλα των δαχτύλων ανυπόφορο. Φαίνονταν φλέβες που χτυπούσαν. Η κόπωση έγινε εξάντληση. Δεν μπορώ ούτε να καπνίσω. Μόλις καπνίζω κουράζομαι. 

Πήρα τον ψυχίατρο τηλέφωνο. Τον ρώτησα αν το cymbalta προκαλεί πόνο στις αρθρώσεις. Μου είπε ότι είναι πολύ πιθανόν και να κάνω υπομονή μια εβδομάδα και βλέπουμε.

Νιώθω ότι έχω χάσει την ελευθερία μου. Την ανεξαρτησία μου. Δεν μπορώ να προγραμματίσω και πολλά πια. Δεν ξέρω ποια στιγμή θα πονέσουν τα χέρια ή ποια στιγμή θα έρθει η κόπωση. Δεν μπορώ ούτε να κλάψω. Δε θέλω να κλάψω.

----------


## John11

> Ψυχολογία και σωματικά συμπτώματα έχουν γίνει αχταρμάς και δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει.


Μπορώ να σε ρωτήσω; Είσαι ειλικρινής; Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου για το ψέμα και την ειλικρίνεια;

----------


## blackcrow

> Μπορώ να σε ρωτήσω; Είσαι ειλικρινής; Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου για το ψέμα και την ειλικρίνεια;


Τι εννοεις; Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να διακρινω ποια απο αυτα που νιωθω ειναι καθαρα παθολογικα και ποια προερχονται απο την ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση. Ειλικρινης ειμαι οσο μπορω. Το ξερω οτι δε βλεπω καθαρα. Αλλα αυτα που καταγραφω ειναι οσα νιωθω. Μπορει να ειναι υπερβολικα λογω πανικου η ιδιοσυγκρασιας αλλα αυτα νιωθω

----------


## John11

> Ειλικρινης ειμαι οσο μπορω. Το ξερω οτι δε βλεπω καθαρα. Αλλα αυτα που καταγραφω ειναι οσα νιωθω.


Δεν σε ρωτάω σε σχέση με τα προβλήματα που έχεις (και γενικά τα προβλήματα που έχουμε). Εννοώ γενικά πόσο ειλικρινής είσαι στη ζωή σου. Μπορείς να πεις περισσότερα? Δηλαδή, πόσο χρησιμοποιείς το ψέμα, πού, πότε? Π.χ. για ποιά θέματα θα πεις ψέμα, για ποιά εξαιρετικά λίγο, για ποιά ποτέ και καθόλου?
Και το πώς βλέπεις το θέμα ειλικρίνεια και το θέμα ψέμα? Αλλά ακόμα και σε σχέση με τα προβλήματα, το ψέμα μειώνεται ή αυξάνει?

----------


## δελφίνι

Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι επειδή έχω και εγώ αυχενικό. Φεύγει αυτό ή σου μένει για μια ζωή ...εγώ είμαι πολλά κιλά αν αδυνατήσω και κάνω πολύ γυμναστική αυτό θα παραμείνει;;;;;

----------


## blackcrow

> Δεν σε ρωτάω σε σχέση με τα προβλήματα που έχεις (και γενικά τα προβλήματα που έχουμε). Εννοώ γενικά πόσο ειλικρινής είσαι στη ζωή σου. Μπορείς να πεις περισσότερα? Δηλαδή, πόσο χρησιμοποιείς το ψέμα, πού, πότε? Π.χ. για ποιά θέματα θα πεις ψέμα, για ποιά εξαιρετικά λίγο, για ποιά ποτέ και καθόλου?
> Και το πώς βλέπεις το θέμα ειλικρίνεια και το θέμα ψέμα? Αλλά ακόμα και σε σχέση με τα προβλήματα, το ψέμα μειώνεται ή αυξάνει?


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί με ρωτάς κάτι τέτοιο σε ένα τέτοιο thread

----------


## John11

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί με ρωτάς κάτι τέτοιο σε ένα τέτοιο thread


Δεν θέλω να σου απαντήσω σε αυτή την ερώτηση. Υπάρχει ένα ολόκληρο σκεπτικό γύρω από αυτό, αρκετά μεγάλο. Πάντως όλα που συμβαίνουν γύρω μας, όλα που επιλέγουμε, είναι αλληλένδετα το ένα με το άλλο. Επίσης έχω κάποια δεύτερη σκέψη, που επίσης δεν θέλω να πω. Το forum είναι δημόσιο, και δεν είναι εύκολο να πούμε οτιδήποτε θέλουμε.
Αν θες απαντάς σε αυτό που σε ρωτάω, και σε όση έκταση θες.

----------


## John11

> Σήμερα το πρωί, σηκώθηκα αποφασισμένος να μη το βάλω κάτω. Πήρα το λεωφορείο, κατέβηκα στο κέντρο. Έκανα κάποια ψώνια έως ότου να εμφανιστούν τα συμπτώματα, οπότε πήρα ταξί και επέστρεψα στο σπίτι.


Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε αυτό που συμβαίνει που είναι το αποτέλεσμα. Να ξεκινήσουμε από αυτό αλλά να δούμε τις αιτίες που δημιουργούν μια δυσάρεστη κατάσταση. Θα το συνδέσω με κάποιο άλλο thread για να δεις το σκεπτικό μου. Διάβασε αυτό. Η Γεωργία προσπαθούσε να αντέξει και να διώξει αυτό που υπάρχει. Εσύ από τη μεριά σου το ίδιο, να το αντέξεις και να το διώξεις. Και εγώ κατά καιρούς το ίδιο έκανα. Αλλά η λύση δεν είναι στο να προσπαθούμε να διώξουμε κάτι, αλλά να μείνουμε με αυτό, να δούμε βήμα-βήμα ή ίσως και γρήγορα τις λεπτομέρειές του, και να φτάσουμε στο γιατί. Για να γίνει αυτό δεν είναι καλό να το αντιμαχόμαστε. Η εναντίωση σε αυτό φέρνει περισσότερο κόπο.
Παράκληση, απάντησε στην ερώτηση, ψέματα, ειλικρίνεια, κλπ, όπως τη ρώτησα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

----------


## blackcrow

Είμαι ειλικρινής αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όταν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να πληγώσω κάποιον δε λέω την άποψη μου ή απλά τη λέω με προσοχή. Ή όταν ο άλλος είναι σε δύσκολη θέση δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής. Όσον αφορά το ψέμα, δεν μπορώ να πω μεγάλα ψέμματα. Μικρά ψέματα, αθώα, λέω κάποιες φορές. Δε λέω μεγάλα ψέματα όχι λόγω ηθικής αλλά λόγω του ότι δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα με το ψέμα. Αγχώνομαι πολύ και γίνομαι χειρότερα. Έτσι προτιμώ να πω την αλήθεια ή να αποκρύψω την αλήθεια. Να μην πω τίποτα. Πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιώ τη φράση "Δεν μπορώ να πω". Παλιά δεν ήμουν έτσι αλλά δεν ήμουν και στην άλλη άκρη. Άλλαξα μέσα στη θεραπεία. Κατάλαβα ότι η αλήθεια ωφελεί εμένα και μόνο. Δεν το κάνω για τον άλλον μόνο. Το κάνω για μένα. 

Μικρά ψέματα όμως λέω. Ψέματα που δε θα με βάλουν σε μπελάδες αλλά θα με ωφελήσουν. Για παράδειγμα έχω πει ψέματα στη δουλειά ότι είμαι άρρωστος ή σε κάποιον που με πιέζει για κάτι ότι έχω πολύ δουλειά, ότι είμαι απασχολημένος και τέτοια.

John εκτιμώ ότι θες να με βοηθήσεις αλλά δεν είναι αυτή η ανάγκη μου αυτή τη στιγμή και θέλω να το σεβαστείς. Η ανάγκη μου είναι απλά να εξιστορήσω τα όσα βιώνω έστω και αν όπως λες είναι σε επιφανειακό επίπεδο.

----------


## John11

> John εκτιμώ ότι θες να με βοηθήσεις αλλά δεν είναι αυτή η ανάγκη μου αυτή τη στιγμή και θέλω να το σεβαστείς. Η ανάγκη μου είναι απλά να εξιστορήσω τα όσα βιώνω έστω και αν όπως λες είναι σε επιφανειακό επίπεδο.


Εντάξει, αφού αυτή είναι η ανάγκη σου όπως λες το αποδέχομαι και δεν συνεχίζω αυτή την κουβέντα.

----------


## blackcrow

Σήμερα πήγα στη νευρολόγο.
Μου έκανε κλινική εξέταση και ένα νευροφυσιολογικό έλεγχο μου είπε ότι τα νεύρα των άκρων είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.

Να πω ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω εμφανίσει κάψιμο στο πρόσωπο και εξάνθημα. Εντωμεταξύ το κάψιμο και το εξάνθημα στα δάχτυλα των χεριών δεν έχει βελτιωθεί. 
Ζήτησε να δει τις ρευματολογικές εξετάσεις και εκεί είδε ότι μια παράμετρος (παράγων c4) ήταν πολύ κάτω από το όριο.
Μου είπε ότι απαιτείται επανεξέταση και να με δει πάλι ο ρευματολόγος. 
Κόπηκαν τα πόδια μου.
Βγαίνοντας από το ιατρείο έκανα αναζήτηση και είδα ότι το συγκεκριμένο εμφανίζεται χαμηλό σε περίπτωση "Λύκου". 
Ήμουν σας χαμένος. 
Πήρα ένα ρευματολόγο τηλέφωνο και δέχτηκε να με δει Σάββατο (αύριο). 
Ήρθα στο σπίτι και η ταχυπαλμία χτύπησε κόκκινο.
Πήρα μισό ζάναξ μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό. 
Δεν ξέρω που θα βγει αυτό.
Την Δευτέρα έχω προγραμματισμένη μικροεπέμβαση που θα έχει μια ανάρρωση μιας έως δύο εβδομάδες.
Όλα μαζί.

----------


## δελφίνι

To αυχενικό είναι κάτι που φαίνεται με γυμνό μάτι....???

----------


## John11

> Νιώθω ότι δεν έχω λόγο να ξυπνώ το πρωί. Αν και έχω ανθρώπους γύρω μου, νιώθω ότι οι παρηγορητικές κουβέντες τους δεν με αγγίζουν καθόλου. Τα βλέπω όλα μάταια. Ξυπνώ και το μόνο που κάνω είναι να κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή και να σκέφτομαι τα συμπτώματα. Οι φίλοι με κοιτούν σα να λένε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Το ίδιο και η σύντροφος μου. Είναι σαν αργός θάνατος. Νιώθω ότι δε θα σηκώσω ποτέ κεφάλι. Φοβάμαι μην περάσω στην άλλη πλευρά. Του να μη με ενδιαφέρει αν θα ζήσω. Δεν μπορώ να φάω. Δεν έχω όρεξη. Τρώω με το ζόρι για να μπορώ να παίρνω τα φάρμακα. Μου λείπουν οι δικοί μου, η οικογένεια μου. Είναι μακριά από εδώ. Μιλώ αλλά νιώθω ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι και κουράζω.


Κάθησα και σκέφτηκα κάποιο περιστατικό. Και συνειδητοποίησα ότι όταν πήγα να σου μιλήσω έκανα λάθος. Συνηθίζουμε οι άνθρωποι -στην ανοησία μας- να μην αισθανόμαστε τον άλλο και αυτό να μην το καταλαβαίνουμε. Το σημαντικότερο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος για οποιονδήπτε συνάνθρωπό του είναι να αισθανθεί τι αισθάνεται εκείνος. Τότε μου φαίνεται παύουμε να μιλάμε.

Όταν κάποιος βλέπει αδιέξοδο, έχει δίκιο. Οι άλλοι γύρω του συνήθως δεν το βλέπουν. Και έτσι κάνουν τα πράγματα χειρότερα.
Βλέπω και εγώ αντίστοιχο αδιέξοδο. Με διαφορετικά θέματα, αλλά νομίζω ότι όλα τα αδιέξοδα είναι στην ουσία το ίδιο πράγμα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου τα πω δημόσια, ακριβώς γιατί φοβάμαι την ανοησία του κόσμου. Προσωπικά σε εσένα ή σε ένα άτομο -όχι δύο- θα μπορούσα. 
Πάντως το χειρότερο πράγμα είναι όσοι είναι γύρω, και καταλαβαίνουν με τη λογική αλλά όχι με το συναίσθημα. Αυτό είναι μισή κατανόηση, και η μισή κατανόηση είναι χειρότερη από την καθόλου. Μακάρι να υπήρχε κάποιος να καταλαβαίνει με όλο του το είναι, με την καρδιά και το μυαλό ταυτόχρονα.

----------

